# is tetra whisper air pump or fluval Q air pump quieter?



## jonstreets (Feb 27, 2013)

buying an air pump. im in an apartment so i want a super quiet one. which is quieter. fluval Q.5 or tetra whisper 10 .


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

I can`t comment on those pumps but from personal experience if you want quiet have a look at the Rena air pumps, might be a bit more for them but they are silent.
Regards


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

I have 3 of them. The whisper 10 you can't hear unless your right beside it. The whisper 60 on the other hand make a bit more noise. I place them on a towel to help absorb the vibrations


----------



## robert77k (May 27, 2012)

I have a Whisper 10, and a Rena 50. Both pumping air down to about the same water depth. The Whisper quieter.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Tetra Whisper Deeps... I have 2 of them running on my Dad's 220gallon, and if it wasn't for the bubbles I would have to constantly check to ensure they were working.


----------

